# CD-Laufwerk wird nicht gefunden, mit Symlink dann doch

## Mr. Anderson

Seit ich mein neues Board (Intel DG965 SS, hab das schon nen längeres Weilchen) habe, erstellt mir udev einen Geräteknoten namens /dev/sr0 und fünf Symlinks darauf (/dev/cdrom3, /dev/cdrw3, /dev/dvd3, /dev/dvdrw3, /dev/scd0). Wobei ich nur einen DVD-Brenner habe und sonst kein CD- oder DVD-Laufwerk. Für die meisten Programme ist das ein ernsthaftes Problem, da sie das Laufwerk nicht finden. Erst wenn ich einen sechsten Symlink anlege (/dev/cdrom -> /dev/sr0), wird es gefunden.

Ist es ein Fehler, dass es den Symlink /dev/cdrom nicht gibt?

Ist es ein Fehler, dass die Programme ohne den Link das Laufwerk nicht finden?

Wie müsste es korrekt ablaufen?

Wie kann ich provisorisch erzwingen, dass beim Start der Symlink erzeugt wird?

----------

## Josef.95

Nabend

es sollte sich unter "/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-cd.rules" korrigieren lassen, einfach die "3" an den entsprechenden stellen, zb (/dev/cdrom3) löschen.

Beim nächsten start von udev sollte es dann wieder passen.

MfG

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Danke. Hat einwandfrei funktioniert  :Smile: 

----------

